# Metafora :  Fare i compiti a casa



## Odysseus54

Ultimamente ho visto usare sui giornali italiani l'espressione 'fare i compiti a casa' nel senso di 'sistemare le proprie cose', 'prepararsi' in senso generale ecc - per esempio per descrivere la diligenza o meno di un governo o di un paese di fronte alla crisi economico-finanziaria.

Manco dall'Italia da 25 anni ( manco per modo di dire, perche' le mie 3-4 settimane all'anno in Italia me le passo ) e ovviamente non sono sicurissimo, ma mi pare che questo uso sia parecchio recente, e ricalcato sull'inglese , dove l'espressione analoga e' usata in modo metaforico con quel significato perlomeno da quando parlo inglese.

Insomma, uno dei tanti calchi che si sono sviluppati come sottoprodotto della globalizzazione della comunicazione.

E' cosi' o mi sbaglio ?

Mi pare inoltre che nell'espressione 'fare i compiti a casa',   'a casa' sia ridondante - per quanto mi ricordo di quando li facevo, si fanno 'i compiti', non 'i compiti a casa'.

Non solo calco, dunque, ma servilmente pedissequo.

Cosa dite, sto sviluppando una fissazione paranoica ?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Ody 
Può ben darsi che sia come dici tu, un calco dall'inglese. Ci avevo fatto caso anch'io.
"Fare i compiti a casa" però non mi sembra ridondante per un solo motivo, e cioè che quando l'espressione è usata come metafora nel senso che descrivi tu, e quindi al di fuori del suo contesto naturale relativo ai ragazzini e alla scuola, l'espressione "fare i compiti" non sarebbe altrettanto chiara e inequivoca dato che la parola "compito", di per sé, non è associata unicamente ai compiti scolastici da fare a casa.

Buon sabato!


----------



## Blackman

Potrebbe essere un caso di _dubbese_, l'italiano dei doppiaggi cinematografici, come è il _lo voglio _dei matrimoni. In pratica, per doppiare l'inglese _I do _è stato inventato _lo voglio _(mentre nei matrimoni italiani si dice semplicemente _sì) _ed è entrato così profondamente nella cultura degli italiani che molte coppie di sposi si lasciano sfuggire _sì, lo voglio_.


----------



## danalto

Beh, ci sono i compiti da svolgere a casa, e i compiti in classe. Da qui, la necessità di fare un distinguo. O no?


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao 
Difficile dire se sia un _calco_.
In realtà i precetti che ricevevamo (ed uso un'ottimistica forma di passato) dall'U.E. questa estate sembravano in tutto e per tutto compiti da svolgere a casa, come quelli che ti dà l'l'insegnante.
Se di un calco dall'inglese si è trattato, direi che la storia ha fornito a giornalisti e commentatori la possibilità di utilizzarlo quanto mai a proposito.


----------



## Odysseus54

danalto said:


> Beh, ci sono i compiti da svolgere a casa, e i compiti in classe. Da qui, la necessità di fare un distinguo. O no?



Non direi - c'e' il 'compito in classe' , che e' una traduzione, un tema, ecc. ( ovviamente, se hai di seguito il tema e la versione di greco, "Oggi va male, ragazzi - due compiti di seguito ) -  poi ci sono i compiti, sempre plurale, che sono quelli che si fanno a casa. ( " Pierino, hai fatto i compiti ? " )

Ho appena controllato il garzanti, e pare che qualcuno mi abbia letto il pensiero :

*2* esercizio che l'insegnante prescrive agli alunni a integrazione  dell'apprendimento scolastico; anche, esercitazione scritta svolta in  classe: _fare i compiti_; _compito (in classe) di italiano_


----------



## Lituano

Odysseus54 said:


> Non direi - c'e' il 'compito in classe' , che e' una traduzione, un tema, ecc. ( ovviamente, se hai di seguito il tema e la versione di greco, "Oggi va male, ragazzi - due compiti di seguito ) -  poi ci sono i compiti, sempre plurale, che sono quelli che si fanno a casa. ( " Pierino, hai fatto i compiti ? " )
> 
> 
> Ho appena controllato il garzanti, e pare che qualcuno mi abbia letto il pensiero :
> 
> *2* esercizio che l'insegnante prescrive agli alunni a integrazione  dell'apprendimento scolastico; anche, esercitazione scritta svolta in  classe: _fare i compiti_; _compito (in classe) di italiano_



Scusa Odysseus, ma i compiti che si fanno a casa non devono essere sempre al plurale! Penso che a casa si possa fare anche un compito (compito a/per casa).


----------



## Walt Whitman

Se si chiedesse ad uno studente: "Hai compiti da fare per casa?", risponderebbe: "Sì, ne ho", anche se avesse un solo esercizio da fare. 
A scuola, normalmente si parla di "compiti per casa", praticamente sempre al plurale.
Per "compito" (singolare), solitamente si intende "compito scritto" da fare rigorosamente a scuola.
WW


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Secondo me, e per la mia esperienza di scolaro, si parlava di "compiti a casa" molto prima che l'inglese diventasse la lingua del mondo. Escluderei pertanto l'ipotesi del calco. Naturalmente, nel parlare corrente usavamo anche la forma ellittica "compiti": "Fa' i compiti, ché dopo andiamo fuori". 
Esistevano - ed esistono ancora - i "compiti delle vacanze", anch'essi, ovviamente, abbreviabili in "compiti".
Da ultimo, i "compiti in classe", anche se adesso ci sono  i _test_, le verifiche, ecc. Forse "compito in classe" si presta meno degli altri alla forma ellittica, tuttavia non credo che possa fare a meno del nome della disciplina relativa: "Domani abbiamo il compito di ragio".

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Secondo me, e per la mia esperienza di scolaro, si parlava di "compiti a casa" molto prima che l'inglese diventasse la lingua del mondo. Escluderei pertanto l'ipotesi del calco. Naturalmente, nel parlare corrente usavamo anche la forma ellittica "compiti": "Fa' i compiti, ché dopo andiamo fuori".
> Esistevano - ed esistono ancora - i "compiti delle vacanze", anch'essi, ovviamente, abbreviabili in "compiti".
> Da ultimo, i "compiti in classe", anche se adesso ci sono  i _test_, le verifiche, ecc. Forse "compito in classe" si presta meno degli altri alla forma ellittica, tuttavia non credo che possa fare a meno del nome della disciplina relativa: "Domani abbiamo il compito di ragio".
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


Sì, Giorgio, hai ragione, di solito si dice (anche nei tempi scolastici, me lo ricordo, si diceva) "compiti a casa", "fare i compiti" ecc. Però perché non si può dire "compito a/per casa"?


----------



## danalto

Beh, sì, è giusto: il *compito *(di inglese, di francese, di latino) si fa in classe, i *compiti*, a casa.


----------



## Lituano

danalto said:


> Beh, sì, è giusto: il *compito *(di inglese, di francese, di latino) si fa in classe, i *compiti*, a casa.


Mah... non sono un filologo molto bravo e non posso contraddire però nel dizionario italiano-lituano del dott. Stefano M.Lanza c`è scritto compito a/per casa... Come mai?


----------



## danalto

Lituano said:


> Mah... non sono un filologo molto bravo e non posso contraddire però nel dizionario italiano-lituano del dott. Stefano M.Lanza c`è scritto compito a/per casa... Come mai?


Neanche io sono una filologa (sempre che il femminile esista...) ma ho sempre fatto questa distinzione!


----------



## luway

Pensa che ti ripensa, quello che alla fine mi sono ricordata è che in realtà ai maestri e ai professori poteva (uso questo tempo perché manco da scuola da troppi anni per parlare dell'oggi) ben capitare di dire: "come compito per/a casa fate/scrivete/leggete/studiate ..."


----------



## Walt Whitman

Cara luway, hai perfettamente ragione: io che a scuola ci lavoro posso confermare che capita ancora: "come compito per casa studiate il capitolo 2 a pagina 180". Questo esempio può rispondere alla domanda di Lituano in #12. Tuttavia, normalmente io direi ai miei studenti: "Ragazzi, compiti per casa: studiare il capitolo 2 a pagina 180". E la domanda canonica di un genitore è sempre: "Hai compiti per casa?" - "Sì, (come compito per casa) devo studiare il capitolo 2 a pagina 180".
WW

PS: luway, manchi da scuola da troppi anni (come dici nell'inciso), ma se ti sei mantenuta come il tuo avatar sono sicuro che sei ancora in splendida forma.


----------



## luway

Walt Whitman said:


> Cara luway, hai perfettamente ragione: io che a scuola ci lavoro posso confermare che capita ancora: "come compito per casa studiate il capitolo 2 a pagina 180". Questo esempio può rispondere alla domanda di Lituano in #12.



Esatto, trovandomi in d'accordo con quanti sostenevano l'uso più comune  del plurale, volevo postare almeno un caso diverso per Lituano.
All'epoca,  gli insegnanti lo dicevano anche, improvvisamente, in occasione di  qualche comportamento più o meno generale da 'punire':  "  Benissimo,  compito a casa: per lunedì mi portate da pagina 148 a 200. E faremo  interrogazione: una domanda a testa stavolta. Chi non sa rispondere si  prende un tre." "  Ma prof.... non è giusto, sono due capitoli! E lunedì  abbiamo anche il compito di matematica..." "Volete che ne aggiunga un  altro?", e varianti sul genere.
Ti suona familiare anche questo? 

ps: che bel complimento, grazie


----------



## Lituano

Care amiche e cari amici, vi ringrazio delle vostre esaurienti spiegazioni!!! I più sinceri saluti dalla Lituania!


----------



## pizzi

Forse la spiegazione del plurale _domestico_ sta semplicemente nel fatto che essendoci più materie, i _compiti a casa_ sono più d'uno, e questo sin dalle elementari; dalle tabelline e dal riassunto all'analisi matematica e alla versione di greco, insomma . Mentre quella in classe è una prova che riguarda una sola materia.


----------



## Odysseus54

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Secondo me, e per la mia esperienza di scolaro, si parlava di "compiti a casa" molto prima che l'inglese diventasse la lingua del mondo. Escluderei pertanto l'ipotesi del calco. Naturalmente, nel parlare corrente usavamo anche la forma ellittica "compiti": "Fa' i compiti, ché dopo andiamo fuori".
> Esistevano - ed esistono ancora - i "compiti delle vacanze", anch'essi, ovviamente, abbreviabili in "compiti".
> Da ultimo, i "compiti in classe", anche se adesso ci sono  i _test_, le verifiche, ecc. Forse "compito in classe" si presta meno degli altri alla forma ellittica, tuttavia non credo che possa fare a meno del nome della disciplina relativa: "Domani abbiamo il compito di ragio".
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



A parte la questione della ridondanza o meno dell' 'a casa', che cosa ne pensi, Giorgio, dell'uso metaforico dell'espressione 'fare i compiti ( a casa ) ' nel senso che descrivo nel post di apertura ?  Calco semantico o no ?



			
				Lituano said:
			
		

> Scusa Odysseus, ma i compiti che si fanno a casa non devono essere sempre al plurale! Penso che a casa si possa fare anche un compito (compito a/per casa).




Per me a casa _si fanno_ 'i compiti', anche di una sola materia.  

Pero' , si', il professore puo' dare 'il compito per domani' ( per esempio, una traduzione ).

Resta da vedere se queste sono mie preferenze , magari regionalismi, che ho cristallizzato per via dell'assenza dall'Italia, oppure se corrispondono all'uso che era piu' comune trent'anni fa.

A questo punto sto zitto e sto a sentire gli altri.


----------



## otherwise

Odysseus54 said:


> Ultimamente ho visto usare sui giornali italiani l'espressione 'fare i compiti a casa' nel senso di 'sistemare le proprie cose', 'prepararsi' in senso generale ecc - per esempio per descrivere la diligenza o meno di un governo o di un paese di fronte alla crisi economico-finanziaria.
> 
> Manco dall'Italia da 25 anni ( manco per modo di dire, perche' le mie 3-4 settimane all'anno in Italia me le passo ) e ovviamente non sono sicurissimo, ma mi pare che questo uso sia parecchio recente, e ricalcato sull'inglese , dove l'espressione analoga e' usata in modo metaforico con quel significato perlomeno da quando parlo inglese.
> 
> Insomma, uno dei tanti calchi che si sono sviluppati come sottoprodotto della globalizzazione della comunicazione.
> 
> E' cosi' o mi sbaglio ?
> 
> Mi pare inoltre che nell'espressione 'fare i compiti a casa',   'a casa' sia ridondante - per quanto mi ricordo di quando li facevo, si fanno 'i compiti', non 'i compiti a casa'.
> 
> Non solo calco, dunque, ma servilmente pedissequo.
> 
> Cosa dite, sto sviluppando una fissazione paranoica ?



Ciao *Odysseus54*!

Penso che tu ti riferisca all'espressione "*fare i compiti per casa*", quella che ultimamente leggiamo sui giornali. Ad esempio: "il presidente del governo italiano, ha affermato che l'Italia sta facendo i compiti per casa", ovviamente una metafora per dire che si sta impegnando, che sta lavorando per sistemare la situazione adottando le contromisure per arginare la crisi, ecc..(la metafora penso che sia in questo senso)

I *compiti per casa*, sono i compiti che il professore *assegna* all'alunno affinché questi si eserciti sulle lezioni apprese in classe.

Io posso dire: Dove hai fatto i compiti per casa? 
e tu puoi rispondere ad esempio: Li ho fatti a casa mia. / Li ho fatti a casa di un compagno di scuola.

Quindi con la preposizione "*a*" (*a *casa) tu stai indicando il luogo dove materialmente hai fatto i compiti che il professore ti ha assegnato.
Mentre con la preposizione "*per*" (*per* casa) tu stai indicando gli esercizi che il professore ti assegna per esercitarti fuori dall'aula scolastica.

Questo per differenziarli dal "compito *in* classe" che è una prova di verifica che si fa in classe (cioè a scuola), spesso con cadenza mensile.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mah, Ody,

l'uso traslato dell'espressione "fare i compiti (a casa)" che ci proponi nel tuo post di apertura mi sembra perfettamente in linea coll'uso "tradizionale" che è emerso dalla discussione del thread. Quanto al quesito se si possa trattare d'un calco lessicale - cioè una forma di (im)prestito che si modella sull'uso di un'altra lingua - non ho elementi per rispondere. La prima tentazione è stata quella di pensare che "compito/i a casa" _sia modellato sull'inglese_ "h.......k" e non viceversa. Tuttavia le fonti lessicografiche a mia disposizione non mi forniscono prove d'alcun genere. Sono pertanto propenso a ritenere che le due lingue abbiano - com'è successo in innumerevoli casi - sviluppato autonomamente le due espressioni, le quali fanno riferimento alla medesima nozione nel "mondo" (extralinguistico).

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Allora, una domanda pratica (solo per chiarezza): se uno frequenta p.e. lezioni private di una lingua e deve fare a casa qualche compito (sia solo una traduzione, oppure una traduzione più un esercizio ...), qual è il termine giusto (o quello generalmente usato)? 
(Compito/compiti a/per casa)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@ Giorgio Spizzi #21

Quello che in realtà volevi dire è "La prima tentazione è stata quella di pensare che magari "h......k" fosse modellato sull'italiano "compito/i a casa" e non viceversa.

@ Francis #22

" ...compiti; un compito; dei compiti; ... roba da fare a casa
oppure "...compiti; un compito; dei compiti; ... roba da fare per la prossima volta"

GS


----------

